# The "What are you listening to" Thread



## 1300 Class (Sep 30, 2005)

Thought dimensions should have one. Anyhoo,

Metropolitan Jazz Affair - _Yunowhatlifeez [jazz mix]_


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 30, 2005)

I've been listening to Coheed and Cambria's new album "_Good Apollo I'm Burning Star IV, Vol. 1: From Fear Through the Eyes of Madness_".. especially the song Ten Speed.. awesome album from a kickass band.


----------



## missaf (Sep 30, 2005)

Billy Joel's Fantasies and Delusions, all solo piano classical music.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

the white album. mother superior jumped the gun.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 30, 2005)

I am pathetic when it comes to music. I just have a standard library of a couple hundred old 60s and early 70s songs, with some New Age (Karunesh) and even newish (less than ten years old) songs thrown in. And every one of them has some sort of memory attached to it that gets me all sentimental or teary-eyed. I still have the LPs and 45s for almost all of them, but re-bought them on CD or downloaded them from Apple for my iPod Photo. I also burned CDs for my cars. So then I can cruise on down the road listening to the Moody Blues or the Doors or King Crimson and it's 'like wow, man' all over again. Or the CD plays "San Francisco" by Scott McKenzie and I immediately remember that gorgeous fat girl at the dance in highschool that I didn't dare to ask to dance, or it plays the original version of "Je t'aime, moi non plus" by Jane Birkin and the recently departed Serge Gainsbourg and those who know the song need no description. Those were the days my friend... (Mary Hopkins).


----------



## Tyler_Canadian_Metalhead (Sep 30, 2005)

I've been listening to most of the same stuff. As of right now i'm listening to "Bleed The Meek" by Paths Of Possession, but I had my Zeppelin on earlier.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh as usual I'm listening to *The Man* - *Pete Townshend - Empty Glass.*
The obsession continues! LOL


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 30, 2005)

Harlan T. Bobo
Kark Heinz Schafer
Mable John
Shuffle Demons
Wes Montgomery
The new Boz Scaggs

And on constant repeat this morning: "Un Hemisphere Dans Une Chevelure" by A.S. Dragon


----------



## conradb212 (Sep 30, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...


Unrelated... I couldn't answer you PM because you turned off the option of receiving PMs.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 30, 2005)

conradb212 said:


> Unrelated... I couldn't answer you PM because you turned off the option of receiving PMs.



Yeah. I was getting busted for cruising the board whilst on the phone. When you answer a PM, that little "ding" window pops up, which annoys me, screws with my pop-up stopper, and alerts whomever I'm on the phone with that I'm not really listening to them.

So I disabled my PMs.


----------



## Cat (Sep 30, 2005)

Luna - _Rendezvous_


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 30, 2005)

Cat said:


> Luna - _Rendezvous_



Ooooh... I adore Luna! I had the great pleasure of hanging out with them once (one and a half times, actually), and found them to be as sweet and goofy as you'd hope they'd be. Awfully sad to see them call it quits.

Now playing in my head: "USA, Get Outta My Pants"


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2005)

Alice Cooper - Poisen.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

Born of the Night- Midnight Syndicate
Oculus Infernum- Van Helsing's Curse
Enya- The Celts 
Mad Monster Party Soundtrack
Bawdy Cockney Songs- Elsa Lanchester


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm old I'm so FREAKING OLD!!! I don't know any of the people you guys are listening to. 

Doesn't anyone like Stevie Nicks or Elton John Anymore???

(sigh I'm just old)

Sandie


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 30, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yeah. I was getting busted for cruising the board whilst on the phone. When you answer a PM, that little "ding" window pops up, which annoys me, screws with my pop-up stopper, and alerts whomever I'm on the phone with that I'm not really listening to them.
> 
> So I disabled my PMs.



You can change that in your Control Panel so that the PMs don't butt in. They just sit there and wait til you get to them.


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2005)

The Libertines - Time for heros.


----------



## Cat (Sep 30, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Ooooh... I adore Luna! I had the great pleasure of hanging out with them once (one and a half times, actually), and found them to be as sweet and goofy as you'd hope they'd be. Awfully sad to see them call it quits.
> Now playing in my head: "USA, Get Outta My Pants"



Yeah, BB, it's a shame. I first found out about them a short while ago at a tiny music store where they were playing Rendezvous on their system. We asked him who was playing and then ask to buy the album. He then says, "Yeah, they just broke up." Dumb luck, eh? I've since purchased several of their albums. Definitey fun stuff. You are the luckiest diva around although what constitutes a "half"? hehehe.


----------



## Cat (Sep 30, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm old I'm so FREAKING OLD!!! I don't know any of the people you guys are listening to.
> 
> Doesn't anyone like Stevie Nicks or Elton John Anymore???



Awwww...Sandie, it's not a matter of being old. I still love Elton John. I just like to mix it up a bit. It helps that my hubby is an audiophile, too. I have been listening to TONS of new stuff since we've been together.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm old I'm so FREAKING OLD!!! I don't know any of the people you guys are listening to.
> Doesn't anyone like Stevie Nicks or Elton John Anymore???


 
I like Stevie Nicks.

and I was listening to the Beatles... though it is now time for radiohead.


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2005)

NIN - March of the pigs.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 30, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm old I'm so FREAKING OLD!!! I don't know any of the people you guys are listening to.
> 
> Doesn't anyone like Stevie Nicks or Elton John Anymore???
> 
> ...



I love them both


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 30, 2005)

At this very moment I have a playlist full of Clutch and CKY booming through my little computer speakers.. rocking is being done to the fullest extent possible.

*bangs head*


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2005)

Stereophonics - Dakota.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

np: fitter happier by radiohead.


----------



## Loscos (Sep 30, 2005)

Metallica - No Leaf Clover


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2005)

Nirvana - The man who sold the world.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 30, 2005)

Cat said:


> You are the luckiest diva around although what constitutes a "half"? hehehe.



Hanging out with the band one evening = one.

Working with a musician who wasn't actually in the band, but performed with them for their final shows = one half.

I'm told we shouldn't fret over their break-up, 'cause Dean Wareham will likely never stop recording.

Good to see ya back, Cat.


----------



## Cat (Sep 30, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Working with a musician who wasn't actually in the band, but performed with them for their final shows = one half.
> 
> I'm told we shouldn't fret over their break-up, 'cause Dean Wareham will likely never stop recording.
> 
> Good to see ya back, Cat.



Thanks for clearing that up, BB. 

Back? Where have I been?


----------



## jamie (Sep 30, 2005)

This afternoon at work I set my player on shuffle - the result was:

Lamb
Hawthorne Heights 
Coheed and Cambria
The Killers 
Fall Down Boy 
Modest Mouse
Reliant K
Ani DiFranco
Counting Crows
The Chieftans
The Foo Fighters

and Melissa Etheridge just came on...


----------



## Isa (Sep 30, 2005)

Basement Jaxx - The Singles Collection
Big & Rich - Horse of a different color
David Bowie - Best of Bowie
NIN - With Teeth
Rammstein - Any of their four cd's makes the rounds daily.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm old I'm so FREAKING OLD!!! I don't know any of the people you guys are listening to.
> 
> Doesn't anyone like Stevie Nicks or Elton John Anymore???
> 
> ...


I've got you beat, honey.

I spend the whole day in my office listening to the Big Band station in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Doesn't anyone like Stevie Nicks or Elton John Anymore???



I like Stevie Nicks. Especially her songs Gypsy, Rhiannon and Sister's of the Moon.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Sep 30, 2005)

For the last few days I've been listening to Radiohead's Kid A. Wonderful stuff...


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

emitt rhodes - lullaby.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

Kilgore Trout said:


> For the last few days I've been listening to Radiohead's Kid A. Wonderful stuff...


 

i bought that album the day it came out, and i _still_ listen to it weekly.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Sep 30, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> i bought that album the day it came out, and i _still_ listen to it weekly.



Not me, I'm a bad Radiohead fan... I lost Kid A, Amnesiac and Hail when I moved to KY. I finally repurchased a few days ago. I can't wait for the next album!


----------



## Nate Bouchard (Sep 30, 2005)

was listening to Rancid: And out come the Wolves, in the car this morning... but I usually put my mp3 player on shuffle, with 40 Gigs, 7000 songs, how can you go wrong?


----------



## Cannibal (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm currently listening to Hung My Head, by Johnny Cash. I'll also have to join in on the Radiohead love, by the way.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Sep 30, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Harlan T. Bobo
> Kark Heinz Schafer
> Mable John
> Shuffle Demons
> ...



(i'm still experimenting, ya know and i don't feel right about discussing him in this awful color)

*Anyway, i got on a *thing* and went and got everything the public library had of the Mastersounds (the group Wes had with his brothers before they left indianapolis). I just had to renew them because every time i go to burn copies of them i get so into listening to the music that i don't wanta screw around with finding the blank cd's and dealing with technology whilte the music's playing. If he didn't play so good, i'll bet i woulda returned them in a more timely fashion so other Library Patrons could enjoy them. But he did and i haven't.* 

Shame on me (and him).


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2005)

Lately it's The Killers over and over, I'm re-inlove with Squeeze, so been listeing to a LOT of them lately, Interpol, Cake's cover of Guitar Man, The Foo.... ahhh, so much good stuff... couldn't list it all.


----------



## Nate Bouchard (Sep 30, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Lately it's The Killers over and over, I'm re-inlove with Squeeze, so been listeing to a LOT of them lately, Interpol, Cake's cover of Guitar Man, The Foo.... ahhh, so much good stuff... couldn't list it all.



 

BLACK
black
BLACK
Coffee in Bed...

easily in my personal top 50 faves of all time


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2005)

Nate Bouchard said:


> BLACK
> black
> BLACK
> Coffee in Bed...
> ...



Oh hell yeah, that... Tempted, Annie Get Your Gun, Cool for Cats... ugh, I love them, never, ever get tired of listening.


----------



## zynth (Oct 1, 2005)

Music is my life! Something about it that just wakes me up in side, and i have to rock out, lol. Well try to anyway.

Not sure if you'll of heard any of these bands, but if you have ill shut up. 

Bloc Party
The Futureheads
Art Brut
Hard-Fi
Feeder
Editors

There some of the bands i have been listening to recently and i also saw most of them at Reading Festival! Was one of the best music festivals i've ever been too!
Alot of good bands there! and a good reason to drink lots of alcohol


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I was meant to go to Reading, but sold my ticket because I couldn't be arsed with all the walking LOL

I've had to stick some feeder on now after reading that list:

Feeder - High.


----------



## zynth (Oct 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I was meant to go to Reading, but sold my ticket because I couldn't be arsed with all the walking LOL
> 
> I've had to stick some feeder on now after reading that list:
> 
> Feeder - High.



Classic! Feeder are my all time favourite band, havent seen them in ages though. I was ment o be going on their new "Shatter" tour, but don't i will be now.

You missed out on reading! Was awesome!! Who were you hoping on see then when you bought your ticket?


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

When I bought my ticket the line up wasn't even announced (back in last jan, you can like buy them right now, for next year at this years prices) 

I once won 2 tickets to go to a private accoustic feeder and elviss gig, but I didn't go. There was only like 50 people invited too LOL


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 1, 2005)

Currently listening to a mix by me, it's totally space themed, featuring cats such as: Kool keith, prefuse 73, St.Germain, Photek, DjKrush, Infantcide, Drexcya, Voitek, UR, Miss Kitten & the Hacker...etc

Allso on rotation:
Kool Keith & Esham, Heather Hunter - All Night Everyday
Victar Vaughn 2
The Prodigy -Wake Up Call
Gorillaz -Demon Dayz


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

The music - freedom fighters


----------



## zynth (Oct 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> When I bought my ticket the line up wasn't even announced (back in last jan, you can like buy them right now, for next year at this years prices)
> 
> I once won 2 tickets to go to a private accoustic feeder and elviss gig, but I didn't go. There was only like 50 people invited too LOL



I bought my ticket once i knew the headliners, then the line-up just kept getting better and better!

How could you turn down to see the awesome feeder! I'm just gutted never got to see them in the flesh with Jon around


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I dunno, quite a lot of the time I just can't be arsed doing anything.

Yeah the reading lineup was amazing. I just really couldn't be bothered ahahah.


Franz ferdinand - Do you want to.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

22-22's - shoot your gun.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

The libertines - Can't stand me now.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Madness - it must be love.


----------



## panhype (Oct 1, 2005)

You can uncheck *Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up*. The implementation of this pop-up feature INDEED sucks.

OK, blasting on my systems:
*DJ Swami - Desi Rock
DJ Sanj (w Lember Hussainpuri) - Das Ja (Kehde Pind Di) 
*Labh Janjua - Billo Tere Nakreh (Tigerstyle Remix)
Lember Hussainpuri - Sachiyaan
Kuldip Manak - Kuldip Manak in da Club (aka Desi.com - Dhol Ute Dagg)
Tigerstyle - Gaddi Wich Beja
Harbhajan Mann - Haaye Mere Billo
Balwinder Safri - Tu Hoor Sohniye

These are highly addictive individual tracks. I've given up on the concept of albums many moons ago, must have been in the '80s.
But here's a few albums that are listenable in its entirety:
Kami K - Lesson 1
Sukshinder Shinda - Balle
Northern Lights - Sparked
Lember Hussainpuri - Folk Attack
Dr. Zeus - Under da Influence



Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yeah. I was getting busted for cruising the board whilst on the phone. When you answer a PM, that little "ding" window pops up, which annoys me, screws with my pop-up stopper, and alerts whomever I'm on the phone with that I'm not really listening to them.
> 
> So I disabled my PMs.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Wolfman ft Pete Doherty = for lovers.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 1, 2005)

Alone in Kyoto - _Air_


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Nirvana - Smells like teen spirit.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 1, 2005)

Exilio - _Theivry Corporation_.


----------



## jamie (Oct 1, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Lately it's The Killers over and over



Me too, AM.... I love blasting them in the car. I just kinda bounce along down the road.  Of course everything gets stuck in my head, so for the rest of the day I am walking around singing "Believe me Natalie..."


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 1, 2005)

Cantaloop Island _DJ Cam & Herbie Hancock_


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 1, 2005)

Cat said:


> Back? Where have I been?



Y'know. Not around as much. You've been missed.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 1, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> You can change that in your Control Panel so that the PMs don't butt in. They just sit there and wait til you get to them.



Thanks, Conrad. I think the "ding" was more a "dunk," and it was popping up when I'd try to close a PM. Can't recall now, but I think it was a delivery confirmation thing. No biggie. I can live without PMs. 

Another question, though. Have you considered offering a bit more freestyle space in the profiles? Perhaps an open text section that's not one's signature, and allows more characters than the template headings?

I like when folks are allowed lengthy descriptions, if they so desire.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 1, 2005)

panhype said:


> You can uncheck *Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up*. The implementation of this pop-up feature INDEED sucks.



Thanks, Panhype. I'm not much of a PM girl, anyway, so it's easier just to disable it.


----------



## Cat (Oct 1, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Y'know. Not around as much. You've been missed.



Awww, thanks, BB. I miss ya too, Girl! 

Currently listening to: Lucinda Williams, Righteously


----------



## Donna (Oct 1, 2005)

*When I don't have my internet station on in the background, I have been throwing the follwing in my cd player:

Savatage: Edge of Thorns, Hall of the Mountain King
Jon Oliva Pain: Tage Mahal
Rob Zombie: Past, Present, Future
Dragonforce: Sonic Firestorm
VII Gates: Fire Walk With Me
Aynsley Dunbar: AC/DC Tribute
Backseat Superstars: Motorcade

That's just this morning....by the end of the day it could be anything from Kid Rock to George Strait (the hubby is a country music fan and to tell the truth it's starting to grow on me.)*


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 1, 2005)

Lately it's Blow up Hollywood because someone in the household monopolizes the stereo. I won't name names though. Might see them on Wednesday.


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Oct 1, 2005)

Am listening to Social Distortion - Live at the Roxy... the current track is Ball and Chain...


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia (Oct 1, 2005)

I have really been sucked in by the Delovely Soundtrack....currently listening to "Let's Misbehave". Sounds like a good idea


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Sigur Ros - Untitled 2 live.


----------



## Cat (Oct 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Sigur Ros - Untitled 2 live.



Sigur Ros! Excellent selection. I have no idea what they're singing, but it's captivating. They have a couple of videos on the (I don't recall the name) album that are awesome.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I believe they're singing in hopelandic something they made up someone told me. Yeah but they are utterly amazing, I'm surprised they're not bigger than what they are.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 1, 2005)

Arcturus
Nightwish
Lacuna Coil
The Gathering

Why are all my favorite bands European??


----------



## Obesus (Oct 1, 2005)

The Canadian Stoner-Rock/Lovecraft band
"Soundtrack From Spaceship Zero"......it is such a long story that I can't go there, but the upshot is that they have me moving back to playing guitar with SF bands "Dead Girl" and "Freedom Rock"......who knew? Usually I do extreme avant garde sound or electronic music, but this stuff rocks out in several dimensions and attracts the Sounds of Tindalos!! ROFL (In joke for the Lovecraftianites!)


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

"Love Trap" - Susheela Raman
"Manbai" - Natacha Atlas
"Ever So Lonely" - Sheila Chandra (Jakatta Mix)
"At the End" - Iio

... and then Black Sabbath's album, Mob Rules, is queued up after the world beat trance music... I'm diverse.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 2, 2005)

Take the A Train - Electronica Remix.


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2005)

Right this very moment? Queen's "Crazy Little Thing Called Love." Right before that, their songs "A Kind of Magic," "Bohemian Rhapsody," "Under Pressure," and "Somebody To Love." When this is over, "Tie Your Mother Down," will play, and when that's over, I'm going to bed.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 2, 2005)

Once again looks like I'm the real oddball of the group! Well, I always was an independent thinker.  

*Franz Schubert: Piano Sonata in B-Flat Major, D. 960 (1828).*

This was his last major piano work, and one of his absolute greatest. Absolutely haunting music in a great recording by Chilean pianist Claudio Arrau. With the lights down low, it sure puts me in a romantic mood.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 2, 2005)

5 Variants on Dives & Lazarus - _Vaughan-Williams_ One of my favorite english composers.


----------



## Emma (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm listening to the plastic bag theme from american beauty. I've got lots of work to do today and it helps me chill out.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 2, 2005)

Absolutely haunting music in a great recording by Chilean pianist Claudio Arrau. 

Claudio is (was) in a class of his own.
I have recordings of Horowitz, Rubinstein and Arrau all playing the Chopin Nocturnes. The former two play this formidable and beautiful music impressively but it just rolls out of Claudio as if he's singin' the blues or playing folk music or something.

It's absolutely spellbinding how soulfully he plays.


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2005)

I've never heard of him, but he sounds like someone I need to watch out for.

Right now I'm listening to a bizarre mix of Billie Holliday, Tito Puente and The Gourds. Gin & Juice -- a bizarre mixture of bluegrass, alternative and rap-style profanity. Yee haw!


----------



## Big Jefe (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm listeningwatching the Eagles vs Chiefs game.

Eagles 37, Chiefs 31 1:24 4th


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 2, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> Arcturus
> Nightwish
> Lacuna Coil
> The Gathering
> ...


Might have something to do with the fact that European metal rules  

NP: Toxik - Haunted Earth


----------



## mejix (Oct 3, 2005)

as we speak: glenn gould, "the goldberg variations" (the second recording)
earlier tonight: philip glass, "hidrogen jukebox"
earlier today: "gamelan music from bali"
yesterday: caetano veloso "joia"
yesterday: nana caymmi "nana caymmi"


new fixation: bob dylan. hard to admit but i am only beginning to like him.


----------



## TheMarno (Oct 3, 2005)

Right now... Mum- Finally we are no one

lately... Circa Survive, The Fall of Troy, The Number 12 Looks Like You.


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Oct 3, 2005)

AM currently listening to old time radio on Live365.com... old crime detective stories...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 3, 2005)

Currently, John Lennon - it's a four disc anthology I borrowed from the library.
Also, Devendra Banhart, Barnes & Barnes (potty humor), New Monsoon and, as always, The Grateful Dead!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 3, 2005)

"Only a Northern Song" - The Beatles


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 4, 2005)

"Who Did You Think I Was" and "Come When I Call" both by the John Mayer Trio


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 4, 2005)

The 1999 Fiona Apple album with the unbelievably long name (When the Pawn...). Good stuff.


----------



## Cannibal (Oct 4, 2005)

Currently listening to Sigur Ros. I feel more pretentious already. And it feels so good.


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 4, 2005)

"Transatlanticism" by Death Cab for Cutie

Just a great song.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 4, 2005)

"Ride, ride my seesaw, take this trip, have my place, it's for free..."

Moody Blues, Hall of Fame, (UK)


----------



## Ash (Oct 4, 2005)

TheMarno said:


> Right now... Mum- Finally we are no one
> 
> lately... Circa Survive, The Fall of Troy, The Number 12 Looks Like You.



You, my friend, have good taste.


----------



## fatmanfromnc (Oct 4, 2005)

listening to kasey chambers barricades and brickwalls. heres a link to her myspace site with 3 songs u can listen to if u wish.http://www.myspace.com/kaseychambers


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

Glenn Hughes - "I Just Want to Celebrate"
Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush - "You Got Livin'"
Journey (before Steve Perry) - "Next"


----------



## Ivy (Oct 4, 2005)

I am jammin to Deceptacon by Le Tigre.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 4, 2005)

The New Pornographers' _ Twin Cinema_


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 4, 2005)

Razor - _Nowhere Fast_


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 4, 2005)

At this very moment? "Deception" by The Cruxshadows. I went to see them Sunday night and they rocked! 

Other than that, I've been listening to stuff from Seraphim Shock and Asmodeus X, trying to decide if I like them enough to go see them later this month.

Tracy


----------



## zynth (Oct 4, 2005)

Currently listening to my newest album, can't put it down, higly recommend it if your into alternative/indie:

Art Brut - Bang Bang Rock N' Roll

Go on and listen! you know you want to


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 4, 2005)

Adhur - _Sua_

Ugh. I just got the new Exodus. Not good. It might have been, if not for the terrible production and downtuning.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

Trance Nation America 2
George Acosta

YUMMY!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 6, 2005)

"Voodoo" - Black Sabbath

Up next is "Black Cow" - Steely Dan.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 6, 2005)

"candyman" by siouxsie and the banshees. after this, it's straight to "the weight of love" by peter murphy.

aaron£


----------



## Robin Rocks (Oct 6, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> "Transatlanticism" by Death Cab for Cutie
> 
> Just a great song.



I'm just starting to get into them and I absolutely LOVE that song. I first heard it played in a Six Feet Under special on HBO. It's just beautiful!

I'm stuck on Coldplay X & Y right now. I saw them a couple weeks ago and was completely blown away. An amazing show! It was so worth the expensive ticket price.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 6, 2005)

"Only a Northern Song" - the Beatles, but George Harrison wrote it.


----------



## naturalGainer09 (Oct 6, 2005)

Because of you-Kelly Clarkson


----------



## fatlane (Oct 6, 2005)

"Wombo Lombo" - Angelique Kidjo


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 6, 2005)

King's X - _Mr. Evil_

I've always heard great things about this band, but never really got around to listening.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 6, 2005)

"Unza Unza Time" - Emir Kusturica and the No Smoking Band


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 6, 2005)

Cows mooing on the gme wife is playing <shrug>


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 6, 2005)

Dead Can Dance, Sisters of Mercy, Skinny Puppy, Type O Neg, and the rest of the required Gothic/Industrial sounds around!


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 6, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> Might have something to do with the fact that European metal rules
> 
> NP: Toxik - Haunted Earth


w00t. And didya know Nightwish has a new one out? It does not disappoint.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Oct 7, 2005)

The Beatles "Why Dont We Do It In The Road?" (what i'm listening to, not a suggestion... unless...)

LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2005)

Right now I am listening to the background sound of the television...I am hearing Dora the Explorer.


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Now listening to The Waifs, Sink Or Swim


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 7, 2005)

I also love Sarah Mclachlan!!! She is the essence of a calming mood and great work music.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 7, 2005)

Just finished listening to a Bonzo Dog Band "Best-Of" collection 'cause that Death Cab for Cutie reference got me thinking, "Hey, I haven't listened to _that_ in a long time!"


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

"New Rose" - the Damned

Because I don't have any Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band...


----------



## Tina (Oct 11, 2005)

Audioslave. It's definitely waking me up.


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2005)

Elvis Costello best of. I don't usually like 'best of's but this one tickles my pickle.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 11, 2005)

Amalia Rodrigues, famous Portuguese Fado diva. It's old school, but beautiful...


----------



## John C. (Oct 12, 2005)

Glenn Miller - begin the beguine


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 13, 2005)

Kreator - _Flag of Hate_


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 20, 2005)

Drugs- Talking Heads


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2005)

Now I can't stop with the Franz Ferdinand. So like my (good) '80s music.


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 21, 2005)

Beck compilation, Mel Torme compilation, Al Jolson compilation, Sirius Satellite Radio's "Outlaw Country" where my wife is a DJ under the handle "Double J".


----------



## Cat (Oct 21, 2005)

The Flaming Lips -- "All we have is now"


----------



## Haplo (Oct 21, 2005)

Sigur Ros is great! Sometimes you couldn't believe its a man whos singing....  

And after the wonderful dreaming music from Sigur, I switch to ISIS with their album "Oceanic", my newest discovery in Metal. The album itself change from absurd shouting and screaming to a very easy-going mood, really impressing...  

Here a few more indie-CD's: 
Aereogramme - A Story In White 
Oceansize - Everyone Into Position 
Explosions in the Sky - Those Who tell the truth


----------



## SchecterFA (Oct 21, 2005)

Cryptopsy is a current favourite as of now.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 21, 2005)

Haplo, eh? Your name reminds me of the Margaret Weis character from way back in the day...


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 21, 2005)

Nevermore - Narcosynthesis


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 22, 2005)

Damien Marley - _Welcome to Jamrock_
next we have...
Neuroticfish - _They are coming to take me away_ (friggin' awesome cover)


----------



## Zoe (Oct 22, 2005)

Sonata Arctica - Reckoning Night
HIM - Dark Light
Nickelback - The Long Road
Nightwish - Oceanborn
The Rasmus - Hide From The Sun

- for some reason, the music I'm listening to is, at the moment, very European...


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 22, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Nightwish - Oceanborn


Oceanborn is teh w00t! I especially like "Gethsemane" and "The Pharoah Sails to Orion".


----------



## Zoe (Oct 23, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> Oceanborn is teh w00t! I especially like "Gethsemane" and "The Pharaoh Sails to Orion".



Certainly!  And "The Riddler"... not to mention "She is My Sin" and "Crownless" from Wishmaster-album...


----------



## wistful (Oct 23, 2005)

Over the past week It's mostly been Al Green and stereolab for me.Separately of course!!


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Certainly!  And "The Riddler"... not to mention "She is My Sin" and "Crownless" from Wishmaster-album...


"The Riddler" always makes me think of Batman, which ruins it a little. "Crownless" and "She is My Sin" are great - I like "The Kinslayer" and "End of all Hope" as well.

Have you heard the new album, Once? I really think it's their best yet. "Ghost Love Score" is excellent - I'd pick "Dead Gardens" and one of the first two cuts as runners-up.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 23, 2005)

Listening to a playlist of Xymox/Clan of Xymox pulled from the half dozen CD's of theirs that I own. Current song up is: "It's Not Enough" off of the "Farewell" CD.

Still trying to decide if I want to spend $20 for DH and I to go see Seraphim Shock tomorrow night. 

Tracy


----------



## Zoe (Oct 23, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> "The Riddler" always makes me think of Batman, which ruins it a little. "Crownless" and "She is My Sin" are great - I like "The Kinslayer" and "End of all Hope" as well.
> 
> Have you heard the new album, Once? I really think it's their best yet. "Ghost Love Score" is excellent - I'd pick "Dead Gardens" and one of the first two cuts as runners-up.



The same happens with me when I hear "The Riddler", so I know what you mean... But, in spite of that, I like it.  Yes, I've heard the _Once_, and find it very interesting. "Ghost Love Score" is great - and I like "Wish I Had An Angel" as well.

Have you heard about what happened in the band last Friday? I read an article about the end of their world tour... The boys had given an open letter to Tarja Turunen, in which they left her no options but to leave the band. They said unanimously that she didn't devote herself enough to the band, so now they are looking for a new vocalist. I think it's kind of sad... But hopefully we get to hear more great music from the band despite this unfortunate event.


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Oct 23, 2005)

Been listening to several Tom Waits albums; _Alice, Blood Money, Mule Variations, and Real Gone._

I've also been listening to the songs _Nth Degree_ by Morningwood and _Wild Challenger_ by Jindou.


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Certainly!  And "The Riddler"... not to mention "She is My Sin" and "Crownless" from Wishmaster-album...



You guys hear Tarja got kicked out of Nightwish? I know it sounds like I made that up and I'm just being an ass, but it's posted on their website... which happens to be down. Damn. It's also posted on Stargazers, a Dutch fansite here: http://stargazers.nl/home/?PHPSESSID=c40242bceeb150e34d312b11d785f866, but unfortunately it's in Dutch.

I know this is an impossibility, but it would be pretty sweet if Floor Jenson from After Forever took over. Nightwish is a better band, but Floor's a superior singer, in my opinion.

Anyway... Now Playing: Nasty Savage - Stabbed in the Back


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 23, 2005)

I just found some cool cheap Halloween music CDs at Target. I'm now listening to Hall of the Mountain King and Night on Bald Mountain. Good stuff.


----------



## zynth (Oct 23, 2005)

I've actually sorted out my entire music collection, all rated etc.. its perfect! Now i'm spoilt for choice! But currently i'm listening to:

*The Futureheads - First Day*

Nice!


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 23, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> You guys hear Tarja got kicked out of Nightwish? I know it sounds like I made that up and I'm just being an ass, but it's posted on their website... which happens to be down. Damn. It's also posted on Stargazers, a Dutch fansite here: http://stargazers.nl/home/?PHPSESSID=c40242bceeb150e34d312b11d785f866, but unfortunately it's in Dutch.
> 
> I know this is an impossibility, but it would be pretty sweet if Floor Jenson from After Forever took over. Nightwish is a better band, but Floor's a superior singer, in my opinion.





Zoe said:


> Have you heard about what happened in the band last Friday? I read an article about the end of their world tour... The boys had given an open letter to Tarja Turunen, in which they left her no options but to leave the band. They said unanimously that she didn't devote herself enough to the band, so now they are looking for a new vocalist. I think it's kind of sad... But hopefully we get to hear more great music from the band despite this unfortunate event.



This blows. On the other hand, I was surprised to see even this latest offering from them - when a band's singer gets married that's usually the kiss of death, and if that doesn't get them, then normally success goes to their heads and they start to produce crap coasting along on their earlier quality music.

I think that given Nightwish's survival of the above two factors, along with their being (apparently) a hugely popular and visible band in Europe, gives them a good chance of success at finding a new vocalist or patching this fight up.

I do feel bad for Tarja though.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 2, 2005)

Yesterday, i was driving along listening to the radio and in between news stories, NPR played about 60 seconds of Ella Fitzgerald (or SOMEBODY who sounded perfect) singing that corny old tune, "You're Driving Me Crazy". It's usually a medium tempo but she was taking it at a really fast clip and it was swinging SO hard, i just had to laugh. It played a little longer and was so happy sounding and was swinging even HARDER until it got me _crying./_ Honest to god! Almost had to pull over. 
Gorgeous...gonna have to look that one up.
(just wanted to report that phenomenon)

Now playing, oddly enough: Lenny Bruce, Father Flotsky's Triumph


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2005)

"Back to My Music" - The Good Rats


----------



## Obesus (Nov 2, 2005)

"Saavy Show Stoppers"....I just had that a' hankerin'!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

"Made in Japan" - Pato Fu

Love that Brazillian sound!


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 4, 2005)

"Kiss" by London After Midnight.

Tracy


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 21, 2005)

Sleater-Kinney  The Woods
The Mountain Goats  The Sunset Tree
Gogol Bordello  Gypsy Punks: Underdog World Strike
The White Stripes  Get Behind Me Satan
Basement Jaxx  The Singles
Common  Be
Imperial Teen - On
PJ Harvey - Rid Of Me
Brendan Benson - The Alternative To Love
Deerhoof - Reveille
Stereolab - Dots And Loops (thanks, a special someone)
The Flaming Lips - Clouds Taste Metallic
VHS Or Beta - Night On Fire
Imperial Teen - What Is Not To Love
Cam'Ron - Purple Haze
Bright Eyes  Im Wide Awake, Its Morning
Wide Right  Sleeping On The Couch
Clem Snide  End Of Love
Hot Hot Heat  Elevator
Liz Phair  Somebodys Miracle
Death Cab For Cutie  Plans
Fiona Apple  Extraordinary Machine [Jon Brion version only]
Wolf Parade  Apologies To The Queen Mary
Iron & Wine/Calexico  In The Reins EP
Franz Ferdinand  You Could Have It So Much Better With Franz Ferdinand
My Morning Jacket  Z
Amy Rigby  Little Fugitive
Four Tet  Rounds
Art Brut  Bang Bang Rock And Roll


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 21, 2005)

Pernice Brothers' _Discover A Lovelier You_, which belies its somewhat sappy title and comes across like some gorgeous blend of the Shoes and _Pet Sounds._


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 21, 2005)

Chauncey Canfield - "Sane to You" 
Art Blakey - "Stretchin'"
Digable Planets - "Rebirth of Cool"
Jimi Hendrix - "Third Stone From the Sun"
Chris Joss - "You've Been Spiked"
The Strokes - "Under Control" (on repeat)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 21, 2005)

And in honor of his passing, Link Wray, father of the fat chord.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 21, 2005)

Link Wray's passed on? Damn . . .


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 21, 2005)

Combichrist - Without emotion
God Module -Inside out
Wumpscut - Soylent grun
(supposedly) Orbital - pacman
Laibach - Jesus Christ superstar
Some razed in black...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2005)

"Mi Gordis" - Los Razos

BEST video ever, too. LOADS of fat women, dancing around with the Norteno band Los Razos. Deeee-licious!


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hot Fuss... The Killers

The Weight Is a Gift... Nada Surf


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2005)

Etta James and Billie Holliday. Two of my favorites. Right now, Etta is singing "At Last."


----------



## fatlane (Nov 25, 2005)

senagal Fast Food - Amadou et Mariam


----------



## mejix (Nov 26, 2005)

a selection of gamelan music by the explorer series of nonesuch records. also blonde on blonde.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 26, 2005)

On the way home I heard:
Funker Vogt - Thanks for Nothing
Rupee - Tempted to Touch (Reggaeton remix)
Pink floyd - Comfortably Numb

Now I'm gonna open up my mp3 collection make up a little Informatik mix to put me to sleep.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 26, 2005)

"Lunch with Gina" - Steely Dan


----------



## divacl (Nov 26, 2005)

Bonnie Raitt --- "Feeling Of Falling"


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 27, 2005)

The new Annie Lennox album, "Bare".... very nice indeed. :smitten:


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 27, 2005)

Drunken Lullabys -- Flogging Molly


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 28, 2005)

Here's a bit of irony.

Just the other night Josalynn and I watched the movie *Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory* and then when the movie was over we turned the DVD Player off and the television back on the same previous channel of music..and it soooo happened that Veruca Salt was playing "Volcano Girls"
and of course earlier we saw the character Veruca Salt from that movie! *weird* We both noticed the irony.

Josalynn never knew that Veruca's last name was Salt. So that surprised her. hehehe


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2005)

Cat said:


> Luna - _Rendezvous_



i too adore luna, so it's shame you're listening to their weakest record. i'm a penthouse/pup tent/romantica man all the way. "orange peel" is the sexiest song of all time.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2005)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Pernice Brothers' _Discover A Lovelier You_, which belies its somewhat sappy title and comes across like some gorgeous blend of the Shoes and _Pet Sounds._



i've actually been trying to get discover a lovelier you for awhile now, is it possible you could upload it to yousendit.com? i'll trade anything, and my collection is exfuckingtensive.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Chauncey Canfield - "Sane to You"
> Art Blakey - "Stretchin'"
> Digable Planets - "Rebirth of Cool"
> Jimi Hendrix - "Third Stone From the Sun"
> ...



cuz you're cool like dat.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2005)

wistful said:


> Over the past week It's mostly been Al Green and stereolab for me.Separately of course!!



why separately? considering "dots and loops" and "call me" are two the sexiest records i own, i can understand playing them back to back for particularly sticky situations ;-)


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2005)

wistful said:


> Over the past week It's mostly been Al Green and stereolab for me.Separately of course!!



why separately? considering "dots and loops" and "call me" are two the sexiest records i own, i can understand playing them back to back for particularly sticky situations ;-)

and throwing in tricky's maxinquaye would be three.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2005)

Gaining Gourmet said:


> Been listening to several Tom Waits albums; _Alice, Blood Money, Mule Variations, and Real Gone._
> 
> I've also been listening to the songs _Nth Degree_ by Morningwood and _Wild Challenger_ by Jindou.



excellent! i just came down from a serious tom waits obsession myself. and if you don't have it already, add Bone Machine to that list, because "all stripped down," "who are you," "goin' out west," "jesus gonna be here" and especially "i don't wanna grow up" are all among his best as well. blood money and mule variations..man, good stuff. go to launch.com and watch the video for "god's away on business" if you want some good times involving a hat-and-cane routine and ostriches from our buddy tom.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2005)

Pinstripes9 said:


> Hot Fuss... The Killers
> 
> The Weight Is a Gift... Nada Surf



nada surf. great album. killers. great single.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Sevara Nazarkhan - "Mogulchai Navo"

She's from Uzbekistan.

Man, I love LinkTV World Music Blocks. Channel 9410 on Dish...


----------



## Mr. Brian (Nov 28, 2005)

Anything by Raymond Scott. The Sun-Ra of his day.


Mr. Brian
_________________________
Snapple Real Fact #193 _The year that read the same upside down was 1961. That won't happen again until 6009_


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Love that "Bumpy Weather Over Newark" by Scott.

For that matter, I really dig "Space Jazz Reverie" by Sun-Ra.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 29, 2005)

Mr. Brian said:


> Anything by Raymond Scott. The Sun-Ra of his day.
> 
> 
> Mr. Brian
> ...



i thought they were from the same day? i'll take scott's looney-tunes stuff over his invention-testing stuff anyday, genius as he was. have you heard soul coughing's "disseminated" or "bus to beezelbub"?


----------



## Mr. Brian (Nov 29, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> i thought they were from the same day?


 
They were indeed the same day but perhaps a different end of the solar system. I had seen Sun Ra as a musical guest on SNL once or twice early in it's run so I knew he'd been around a while before I'd ever heard of him. This is what happens when I post and I'm tired. I used the phrase '... of his day' for no better reason but just because I said it. A knee-jerk kind of phrase for me. 

There is a comic named Brian Regan who did a routine about abusing the phrase '... you too' and I have to admit guilt in misusing this one too. 

waitress: There you go sir, enjoy your meal. 

patron: Thanks, you too. (the next time you eat something) 


airline ticket sales: Okay, we have a departure from LAX and arrival at Kennedy. Here's your boarding pass and enjoy your flight. 

patron: Thank you. You too. (if you ever fly some day) 


Mr. Brian 
(who will think before he pulls the trigger on his posts) 
______________________________ 
Snapple Real Fact #176 _The first bike was called a hobbyhorse_


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 29, 2005)

commercials on the television and The Maury Povich show about past shows, updates...and of course the lie detector tests and men or women cheating including secrets of betrayal.


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2005)

you too!



-----


----------



## jamyjam224 (Nov 29, 2005)

Right now I'm listening to Fiona Apple-Extraordinary Machine, Shakira-Fijacion Oral vol. 1....(vol. 2 is on my christmas list!-I'm so excited!) and Damien Rice-O, which I will never get sick of


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2005)

MC5 - "Kick Out the Jams"


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 30, 2005)

jamyjam224 said:


> Right now I'm listening to Fiona Apple-Extraordinary Machine, Shakira-Fijacion Oral vol. 1....(vol. 2 is on my christmas list!-I'm so excited!) and Damien Rice-O, which I will never get sick of



by all means seek out a bootleg of the original jon brion produced 'extraordinary machine' because except for "window," the original versions wipe the floor with the new ones


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm listening to every single song here and loving them all. I think it's important to be patriotic!
http://therightbrothers.com/discography.php


----------



## Coheed (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been listening to the new Coheed and Cambria CD....so good if you like Prog rock/emo/metal.... (yes thats where i got my forum name from...very unimaginative)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 30, 2005)

Mulatu Astatke - Yegelle Tezeta


----------



## jamyjam224 (Nov 30, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> by all means seek out a bootleg of the original jon brion produced 'extraordinary machine' because except for "window," the original versions wipe the floor with the new ones





Really?! Good to know, I have been really curious to hear the original verison just to compare and see "what was wrong with it", why she decided to re-record with someone else... I looked into it a little and see there are quite a few who agree with you! I will definitely check it out~thanks


----------



## ataraxia (Nov 30, 2005)

Coheed said:


> I've been listening to the new Coheed and Cambria CD....so good if you like Prog rock/emo/metal.... (yes thats where i got my forum name from...very unimaginative)


I have to admit I don't like the latest one nearly as much as the first two. It's just kinda... boring.

Did you know there's a Cambria county in PA? I don't know whether it has anything to do with the band, but it is the namesake of Cambrian fossils. (It's the county where Johnstown is.)

Back on topic - I will soon be in posession of some new good music - Kamelot, Sonata Arctica, Epica, and Collide...


----------



## Coheed (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah i was aware of Cambria county, i lived in Pittsburgh area for awhile, but i like all 3 albums equally but for different reasons...its all good stuff....got to see them in concert last month at the Wiltern in L.A


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 1, 2005)

jamie said:


> This afternoon at work I set my player on shuffle - the result was:
> 
> Lamb
> Hawthorne Heights
> ...



There's some good stuff on that list!

As for me, *Snow Patrol *is playing "Chocolate." I think I could leave on _Final Straw_ without skipping over a single song; its a good album.

But, in the NW we tend to be suckers for that raw emotional stuff. I blame the rain!


Jay West Coast


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 2, 2005)

the new darkness record. no FA/BBW should go without "Dinner Lady Arms", a mock 80s metal tribute to elbow dimply goodness.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

"Hamesha Tumko Chaha" - From the Devdas soundtrack. Translated, it means, "I have always loved you." Sung by a woman on the eve of her marriage to the man she is in love with, but not marrying.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2005)

Zaboomafoo *LOL*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm listening to "Jesus Walks" by Kanye West.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

"I'll Drink to That" - Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Obesus (Dec 3, 2005)

Never Gonna' Stop (The Red Red Kroovy)....gotta' love the zombie man!:shocked:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

"Pixeleen" - Steely Dan


----------



## Tina (Dec 3, 2005)

Listening to some Radiohead, Nickelback and Alterbridge.

And Jay, I love Snow Patrol's _Run_. Gives me shivers. _Black and Blue_ is great, too. Starts out very plaintive and almost anemic, and then kicks it. I like that juxtaposition.  _Crazy in Love_ is great, too -- kinda catchy. And yeah, _Chocolate_.  In some very small way they remind me a bit of Radiohead, but more raw and real and less dreamy and... hmmm... heroin-infused might be an okay choice of words, but I'm pretty tired so maybe not.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

"Your Gold Teeth" - Steely Dan
And thinking of AnnMarie as I listen...


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 3, 2005)

Steely Dan, Royal Scam. Ummmmm...Fatlane....are you geting promotion royalties? LOL


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 3, 2005)

Clan of Xymox "Subsequent Pleasures" CD. The song right now is my favorite, on the album: "A Day".

Tracy


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Zandoz said:


> Steely Dan, Royal Scam. Ummmmm...Fatlane....are you geting promotion royalties? LOL



Would be nice if I did.

Would also be nice if I got a dollar per post...

"Daymalhum" - Natacha Atlas


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2005)

Yo Yo Ma, Cello Concerto for Cello and Orchestra (Dvorak) Op. 101


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

"Three Headed Lobster Boy" off the Black Tracks: This CD is condemned album.....gotta love the "ever-hungry bikini women"!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Obesus said:


> "Three Headed Lobster Boy" off the Black Tracks: This CD is condemned album.....gotta love the "ever-hungry bikini women"!



That looks like a band to really look up.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 4, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> Yo Yo Ma, Cello Concerto for Cello and Orchestra (Dvorak) Op. 101



That is fluffing brilliant. Yo Yo Ma is great, and Dvorak is great. (The New World and the Slavonic dances are ace).


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 4, 2005)

I got some new stuff!

Kamelot
Sonata Arctica
Epica
Collide
I'm not even getting paid to advertize this stuff!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.thanatosoft.freeserve.co.uk/supermarket.htm

One o' the Hell's Angels house bands in London! Mick Farren is also a well known poet and writer of Sci-Fi and Horror...his latest book is "Underland" published by TOR press...dynamite!




fatlane said:


> That looks like a band to really look up.



GOD'S WORST NIGHTMARE

Cathedral bells are ringing, cannon beating time
Survivors of the government running for the line
Shadow freaks, dixie geeks they come in all sizes
Break the wheel of fortune, boys 
And carry off the prizes
Suture Queens, Slash Teens and Rocket Boys too
God's worst nightmare is coming after you

Still in the basement, dreaming up perversions
Deathcamp tickets with the video version
Insect secretions when the lights grow dim
Aztec rituals and gypsy hymns
Caligula and Sparky and Little Boy Blue
God's worst nightmare is coming after you

Shebazz is moaning and Ophelia weeps
Desdemona's going down 
On the kid who never sleeps
Chained in the market place, crying in the rain
With a fatal attraction to new concepts of pain
Amazing Grace is maxed out 
Stealing spiders from the zoo
God's worst nighmare is coming after you 

-- A version of this piece appears on Wayne Kramer's CD Dangerous Madness (Epitaph Records) and Eating Jello With A Heated Fork -- deviants ixvi (Alive Records)


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 4, 2005)

You don't happen to like these guys, do you?


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

I just hate to admit it, but I love Dimmu Borgir and Cradle of Filth..haven't heard Arcturus, but I have a trust-relationship with you..you have good taste!...I haven't really gone down the Black Metal road in a couple of years, but just to give you a sense, I do several Death in June and Current93 covers in my acoustic guitar set and other big influences are Nox Arcana, Endura (The european band on Fluxus, not those losers up in Seattle!) Blood Axis and the Hafler Trio...the blend of Black Metal, Apocalyptic Folk and Industrial is hard to beat! My own roots as a musician were playing Moog Source with Max Wolf and Frank Discussion from the Feeders (Ironic, ain't it)..and Kristine Ambrosia's ATC...Industrial/SM/Shamanism back in the early 80's...my newer work is more like film scoring or atmospheric...




ataraxia said:


> You don't happen to like these guys, do you?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Man... no Deviants on Kazaa... Have to find another way of try-before-I-buy...

For now, "Only a Northern Song" - Beatles

I love the stuff George Harrison wrote the most...


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 4, 2005)

Obesus said:


> I just hate to admit it, but I love Dimmu Borgir and Cradle of Filth..haven't heard Arcturus, but I have a trust-relationship with you..you have good taste!...I haven't really gone down the Black Metal road in a couple of years, but just to give you a sense, I do several Death in June and Current93 covers in my acoustic guitar set and other big influences are Nox Arcana, Endura (The european band on Fluxus, not those losers up in Seattle!) Blood Axis and the Hafler Trio...the blend of Black Metal, Apocalyptic Folk and Industrial is hard to beat! My own roots as a musician were playing Moog Source with Max Wolf and Frank Discussion from the Feeders (Ironic, ain't it)..and Kristine Ambrosia's ATC...Industrial/SM/Shamanism back in the early 80's...my newer work is more like film scoring or atmospheric...


I'm mostly into Power Metal myself. But as far as Black Metal goes, I recommend Lacuna Coil and The Gathering (when they're in a Metal vein, anyway) as well as Arcturus.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

Lots and lots of Lewis Black. 

Lewis Black at the Just For Laughs festival
His Comedy Central performance
Live @ the Punchline
Taxed Beyond Belief

The man is absolutely hilarious and I adore him.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

"Shinin' On" - GFR


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

I like your taste in music, FLO.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

So do I, Tina. So do I.

"Some Folks is Even Whiter Than Me" - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

Todd is good.

Now I've moved on to John Pinette. A hilarious BHM who does make fat jokes. Funny ones.  And look, he looks like he could be Cat's brother:






Same coloring, same kind of expressive face.

"You go home now!"


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

"Sui Bong" - Dengue Fever (Cambodian/US rock and roll group. They ROCK!)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 4, 2005)

Great idea!!! This thread is going to stretch for ages....
I'm listening to my little Trance/Techno/Electronic/House running mix.... here's the CD:
1. Gorillaz- Feel Good Inc... (I KNOW IT'S HIP-POP!!!!)
2. Gadjo- So many times
3. Flexy- Mamasita (Groovedust club mix)
4. Modjo- Lady hear me tonight (remix)
5. Daft Punk- Technologic
6. Soulstice- Lockdown (remix)
7. Daft Punk- Da Funk
8. Kaskade- Everything
9. Ursula 1000- Kinda Kinky
10. Daft Punk- Robot Rock
11. Ursula 1000- Les Techniques De'L'Amour (Had to throw a little downtempo jazz in there  )
12. Sonic Adventure 2 Music- Death Chamber
13. Sonic Adventure 2 Music- White Jungle
14. Carl Cox- Give me your love (remix)
15. Joe Budden- Pop off (Instrumental)

and there you have it.....
I'M COMING BACK!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Trance/House?

Let me recommend Midival Punditz for some Indian-flavored trance. I'm digging their "God of Love" right now.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

...the "Gun buck" EP...gotta' go with the classiques here! 



fatlane said:


> Trance/House?
> 
> Let me recommend Midival Punditz for some Indian-flavored trance. I'm digging their "God of Love" right now.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

"Govinda" - Kula Shaker


----------



## jamie (Dec 5, 2005)

Wheat. I love them.. I disovered them on the Elizabethtown soundtrack and have spent my entire I-tunes budget on them here lately.


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 5, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> I'm mostly into Power Metal myself. But as far as Black Metal goes, I recommend Lacuna Coil and The Gathering



Neither of which are black metal. Arcturus I'm unfamiliar with. Lacuna Coil's gothic rock/metal, and The Gathering's like a pseudo death metal band.

If you want to get into black metal, not that you necessarily do, start with the not-really-black-but-sort-of stuff. I reccomend Stormlord and Catamenia. Immortal's _At the Heart of Winter_ or _Sons of Northern Darkness_ should do the trick as well. And if you want something a little heavier, try Naglfar... They're actually heavier than most black metal but also more accessible.

If you're alright with some very questionable themes (though the lyrics are in Ukrainian), go with Dub Buk and Nokturnal Mortum, who are both awesome musically. But be forewarned that their indecypherable lyrics promote Nazism.

And if you don't already listen to them, you'll probably absolutely love Sigh, the avantgarde Japanese masters of black metal. They're barely black metal at all sometimes, but it's engrained in the core of their sound.




Anyway... I was on a Vivaldi kick (specifically the Winter portion of the Four Seasons) but speed metal's been what it's all about for the past couple days. Now playing: Kruiz - _Iron Rock_.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

Go straight to Celtic Frost... the OGs of Black Metal.


----------



## divacl (Dec 5, 2005)

aaaarrrrrggggggg ... I MUST be getting old. I don't know half of these artist that have been named in some of these threads. I am an ol southern girl who can't live without her blues music. I love Bonnie Raitt, Aretha Franklin, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Patti La Belle, BB King and the like. But right now, I am enjoying the music that I can actually listen to the word AND understand them. Music from .. The Eagles, Todd Rundgren, Poco, America, and James Taylor. If you know these artist, then you are old too. IT'S GREAT TO BE OLD!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

"Aja" - Steely Dan


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2005)

Ai Du by Ali Farka Toure and Ry Cooder. Great French-African blues song.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

I find it fascinating how West African music sounds. The blues are definitely in their music. Time now for "C'est la Vie" by Amadou and Miriam, from Mali.


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 5, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Go straight to Celtic Frost... the OGs of Black Metal.


As much as Celtic Frost rules, I've always been more a Bathory man myself as far as first-wave BM goes.

Whiplash - _Stage Dive_

divacl - I guess I must have suddenly become old


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

"Joy" - John McLaughlin from his _Shakti_ album. Pure energy, which, incidentally, is what shakti translates into...


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 5, 2005)

Jim Gaffigan - _American Eating_

Thought this was appropriate.


----------



## mejix (Dec 6, 2005)

music to keep you warm during the winter while you wait at the platform for the train: "stevie wonder at the end of the millenium". amazing four cd compilation.
scheduled for tomorrow: the cuban jazz band irakere at their prime with chucho valdez, paquito d'rivera and arturo sandoval. 

weirdest recent musical experience? johnny cash singing "personal jesus".


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 6, 2005)

Crooked Stylus streaming radio show at totallyradio.com


----------



## Manhattan (Dec 6, 2005)

Magic Bus ~ The Who


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2005)

"Maggots", from the Diablo II Soundtrack


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Trance/House?
> 
> Let me recommend Midival Punditz for some Indian-flavored trance. I'm digging their "God of Love" right now.



That sounds great!!! I shall take the words of the man of a thousand posts


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2005)

mejix said:


> weirdest recent musical experience? johnny cash singing "personal jesus".



Mejix, have you heard his rendition of NINs "Hurt"? It's better than NINs -- very emotional and deep.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 7, 2005)

For REAL black metal (which is almost all Nordic) besides Celtic Frost and Bathory, check Darkthrone (they're the punkiest), Immortal (very poetic lyrics), Satyricon, Gorgoroth, Enslaved, Mayhem, and early Burzum (idiot who murdered the leader of Mayhem.) :doh:
Uh yeah, also early Ulver (the new stuff is good but not at all metal) and a bunch more I can't think of.


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 7, 2005)

New Ulver beats the hell out of Nattens Madrigal. And I disagree, the tr00est, kvltest black metal comes from America. Leviathan, Xasthur, Crebain, Judas Iscariot, Absu, etc are where it's at if you want the blackest of the black.

Immortal's last two were hardly black metal and both Satyricon and Gorgoroth are, in my opinion, just two more Norsecore bands to file in there with Dimmu Borgir (which is not to say they're necessarily bad). Mayhem's definately true black metal, but I hate everything they've ever done including Mysteriis. Darkthrone is pretty sweet thought. And yeah, as insane as Varg is, his music is excellent. I think he gets out like next year.

Best black metal band ever: Taake. And I think they are indeed Norwegian.

And has anyone else heard about the Emperor tour dates in America? There are two in New York and two somewhere in California. Pretty cool.


Now Playing: The Lord Weird Slough Feg - _I Will Kill You/You Will Die_

Good old melodic folky heavy metal. This song makes me want to be a pirate.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2005)

Just playing every Steely Dan song in my collection... perfect music for grey skies and sleepy afternoons.


----------



## jamie (Dec 7, 2005)

Zoe Speaks.. the best thing to ever come out of Kentucky!


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 7, 2005)

FYI - the vocalist for Arcturus is (or at least was) Garm AKA Garm Wolf AKA Trickster G, who used to be in Ulver. Hopefully that's enough to establish Arcturus' pedigree for ya.

Seriously, though, I much prefer Power Metal. Even Sonata Arctica can be really good when they avoid the lame heartbreak songs.


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 7, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> FYI - the vocalist for Arcturus is (or at least was) Garm AKA Garm Wolf AKA Trickster G, who used to be in Ulver. Hopefully that's enough to establish Arcturus' pedigree for ya.



:shocked: 

Garm AKA Garm Wolf AKA Trickster G AKA _one of the best vocalists ever?!_ Yeah, that'll do it  

And yeah, Sonata Arctica can be pretty sweet. Their ballads can be a little much... but their more metal songs rock pretty hard. At least on Ecliptica, which is the only one I have. They're also the only band I've ever heard do an Iron Maiden cover better than the original (Die With Your Boots on, which is crappy for a Maiden song, but pretty sweet when Tony Kakko sings it).

Genocide Kommando - Nuclear Devestation

A little more USBM.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2005)

Due to the thin walls in this place, I can hear my flatmate in the room next door "getting jiggy".


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2005)

A DAMN CHIA PET COMMERCIAL!

Ch-ch-ch-chia!


----------



## mejix (Dec 7, 2005)

Tina said:


> Mejix, have you heard his rendition of NINs "Hurt"? It's better than NINs -- very emotional and deep.


no i haven't but now i have to. today i mentioned to someone that i had heard johnny cash singing "personal jesus" and he said, of course, "have you heard his version of 'hurt'? its much better than the original." 

today i was listening someone else's ipod: interpol. cool sound but 21 songs is too much.


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 7, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> And yeah, Sonata Arctica can be pretty sweet. Their ballads can be a little much... but their more metal songs rock pretty hard. At least on Ecliptica, which is the only one I have.


I think Ecliptica (which was their debut) is also their best - they got more ballad-like as time went on. "Fullmoon" is so funny (run-away run-away run-away) - so this guy turns into a Werewolf, and his woman's like, "I don't care, we're gettin' it on tonight anyway."

What do you think of Kamelot? It's weird how you can tell they're American - something intangible there. I don't think much of their latest single "March of Mephisto" but the rest of the disc is excellent.

Oh yeah, the only albums Garm did with Arcturus are Aspera Heims Symfonia (old school VERY Black Metal, more Ulver-like) and The Sham Mirrors (much harder to describe, but one of the best discs I own - and I have about 300 CDs now). "Raudt og Svart", "Fall of Man", "Kinetic", and "Radical Cut" are probably my favorites.


----------



## Tina (Dec 7, 2005)

Mejix, if you can't find it let me know and I'll get it to you.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> New Ulver beats the hell out of Nattens Madrigal. And I disagree, the tr00est, kvltest black metal comes from America. Leviathan, Xasthur, Crebain, Judas Iscariot, Absu, etc are where it's at if you want the blackest of the black.
> Immortal's last two were hardly black metal and both Satyricon and Gorgoroth are, in my opinion, just two more Norsecore bands to file in there with Dimmu Borgir (which is not to say they're necessarily bad).
> Best black metal band ever: Taake. And I think they are indeed Norwegian.



Guess we'll have to disagree on some things - music taste is usually that way.
I've not been able to get behind any US black metal; always sounds phony to me. I hear good things about Leviathan and Slough Feg tho, just haven't heard them yet. I've pretty much reached my saturation with black metal after hearing about 500 (metal) bands (not all black.) 
Can't stand Dimmu Borgir for some reason, nor Cradle of Filth who seem to be the most popular. I love all Ulver and Taake are great. They're my favorite kind of obscure find.


----------



## mejix (Dec 8, 2005)

Tina said:


> Mejix, if you can't find it let me know and I'll get it to you.


tina, i'll probably get my friend to play it for me this weekend. thanks anyway.:bow: 

in case my office's secret santa lurks in this website, wilco is releasing a double live album. i heard a track today and it sounds like something i wouldnt throw away on my way home. not that i don't appreciate all the other "fantastic" stuff that i've got in the past. im just saying...


----------



## 1300 Class (May 29, 2006)

_Mo' Horizons_ - Hit The Road Jack (P&#233; Na &#201;strada)


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

*I have a subscription to Live365.com, and right now am listening to Aural Visions Radio. It is nicely dark ambient...

MoonGoddess*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

*I switched over to Chicago...and have "If you leave me now" on repeat. This was the song at my senior prom (that I did not go to, but that is another story), and periodically gets stuck in my head. 1977 was an interesting year.

MoonGoddess*


----------

